# Prefered method for cobia at Buckroe Pier



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks to a quirk in my soon to be step-son's visitation with his dad, I have a chance to bebop down to Hampton Roads in about 2 weeks. I usually fish for cobia off piers in the OBX, and I had a bad experience pin rigging off of Seagull Pier, so I have been hesitant to fish around the Bay since. I know there have been some cobia around Buckroe, and figured I would give it a try.

If there is one thing I know about fishing on T's, it is to be in tune with the local preferences on rigging, equipment, etc. Do the folks at Buckroe prefer pin rigging, fishing live spot on fishfinders, or throwing bucktails? Any guidance would be greatly appreciated so I can minimize my packing.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

On the bottom with a fish finder rig. Cut bait or live


----------



## seahunt21 (Nov 6, 2011)

I wouldnt try pin rigs at buckroe....those guys dont like people using it there.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

When i had lived there from 1995-1999 I had fished for Cobia often at Buckroe Pier.

Correct, No Pin Rigs. Most of the Cobia were caught on Live Eels on a Fish Finder.

I saw a few caught on a Spot Head and one monster that was caught by dropping a live blue fish straight down; letting it swim a few feet below the water line.

Good Luck and be sure to post PIX

Sam


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Sam. 

One of the best methods I ever saw for cobia was to flip a live spot on a long fishfinder rig out around 10-15 feet from the pilings on the side of a pier using a 6 foot fighting rod and a 4/0 reel. Bogue anglers used that and crushed cobia, but hooked up to so many blacktip sharks that the pin riggers got the tactic banned from the pier. Is it better to use a heaver and get out away from the pier, or do most folks fish in close? My experience is that many of the cobia cruise up and down the side of piers rather than swim north-south out in front of the pier.


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

Fish finder and live eel


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Any Cobes at BUCKROE Yet?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

sirstreet said:


> Fish finder and live eel


Hows about floats and eels in the shallows?


----------

